# Help with Oven for Quick Bake Cookies



## bmercerny (May 15, 2014)

Hello All!

I am about to invest in an oven for my business. I need something that bakes cookies on demand, so speed in critical. Most of the cookies will be pretty basic - chocolate chip, oatmeal. We aren't looking for have the "perfect" cookie but something that can make a consistent product, very quickly (max 5 minutes) and is easy to operate. Do you have any advice? 

1. Convection, deck, conveyor?

2. Gas or electric?

3. Any brands you can suggest?

Thanks for your help!

Becky


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

5 mins per cookie is not a lot of time--unless the cookie was 1" in dia, regardless of any of the types of ovens you listed....

A flash bake or  an impinger style oven might do a $2-3 cookie in 5 mins though.  Never used this type of oven, so I can't recommend any brands or types.

Hope this helps....

.


----------



## bmercerny (May 15, 2014)

Y, it's my dilemma. I really want to do the 'on demand' thing, but don't want customers waiting too long. I saw Turbochef promises 6.5 mins. That may work. It would be small batches - 3, 6 or 12 at a time.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

If you're going to have customers waiting, why not prebake and warm to order?


----------



## bmercerny (May 15, 2014)

Cookies are custom


----------



## nate (Aug 2, 2014)

I would love to see how fast the Turbochef Fire could cook a cookie...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

bmercerny said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I am about to invest in an oven for my business. I need something that bakes cookies on demand, so speed in critical. Most of the cookies will be pretty basic - chocolate chip, oatmeal. We aren't looking for have the "perfect" cookie but something that can make a consistent product, very quickly (max 5 minutes) and is easy to operate. Do you have any advice?
> 
> ...


This is just me but,

If you don't want the perfect cookie, it kinda sounds like you are looking to sacrifice some quality for speed. I personally would

not spend those bucks on an oven for a mediocre product. You can buy in that stuff. I'm sure they also make a preformed cookie

that will cook in 5 minutes.

A conveyor like the ones out in the California theme parks are spitting out cookies from open to close. Take 4 people to man and 2 runners.

One to tray, one to put it in the oven, one to remove and one to retray, two to run in between the feeder and the remover. AND they are a loss leader. Gotta sell a bunch of cookies to match 1 pizza.

Just me now, I would probably go with quality and buy larger ovens. A stacked convection oven organized right will preform the same way. Stagger the

loading times and make sure one oven is being emptied as another one is filled.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Okay, so let's do the "benefit of the doubt" thing here for just a moment and visualize a scenario.

It's a busy Saturday afternoon and soon you find yourself with 23 customers in your store all at once.

Each one want's their "5" minute cookie.

That's 1.9 hours until that 23rd customer get's their cookie.

Most cookies usually bake for 11-14 minutes.

You don't give us any other information, such as, more than one oven?

On demand means many different things no?

Will you be continuously opening the oven door to add yet another "5" minute cookie?

That will cause even more problems.

Unless someone has invented a machine to bake cookies in 5 minutes, you are out of luck.

I don't believe one exists.

I just did a quick Google search and found nothing on the first page.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

You would be much better off to plan out a few base cookies to offer that are pre baked and then add ingredients or spreads on top? You can warm the cookies before serving them and that will obviously take less time.

Just some curious questions: Why are you thinking of cookies made to order while the customer waits? What gave you the idea that is a good business venture?

Since most cookies take about as @Chefross said, 11-16mins. Why not just get people to pre-order whole dozen cookies made with their mixings on top and bake them then?

I am just having a hard time seeing the logistics work out for you is all. I also had a very long night with no sleep so I will go sleep on it a bit and see if I can come up with anything useful....lol


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

X 2 par bake.

I do this at home when we (as a family) watch a movie or sporting event.

mimi


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm with everyone else who has replied to your query. I have trouble seeing how this is a practical idea and how it could possibly be profitable.


----------



## nate (Aug 2, 2014)

is this a concept like https://insomniacookies.com/ ?


----------

